# 2008 Jet Black 335i by Got Leather



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I figured since I recently joined this forum I would post up a recent BMW I did. This is the 2nd time I have done this car. Back in April this car received 18 hours of paint correction. This is not the normal Jet Black most are use to. This paint was some of the hardest for BMW I have come across and I do 3-4 corrections a month on BMW's. The owner contacted me and explained he had a few water spots he wanted removed as well as a another thorough polishing and sealant before it got too cold. Upon arrival, the water spots were pretty deep but really only on the horizontal surfaces. So the hood, roof, and trunk lid received a full 3 step while the rest of the car was treated to a mild 1 step polishing.

The 3 steps were:

Menzerna SIP via Purple Foamed Wool @ 1200-1700-1200-900 RPM's
Menzerna Power Finish 203s via Orange LC Pad @ 1200-1500-900 RPM's
Menzerna Super Finish 106FA via Black LC Pad @ 900-1400-900 RPM's

The rest of the car was Menzerna Power Finish 203s via White LC Pad @ 1200-1500-1200-900RPM's.

Then after another wash and IPA wipe down I went over the entire car using Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze. This step further cleans the paint from any polishing oils and gives a great pop to the paint. Also helps in prepping the surface for any sealants. I did this using my PCXP via Black LC Pad @ Speed 6

The sealant of choice for this particular vehicle was Blackfire Wet Diamond. It has great looks, great durability, extremely slick, and super easy-on, easy-off.

The wheels were cleaned using Chemical Guys Sticky Gel Wheel Cleaner, the tires were brushed and cleaned using Chemical Guys Grime Reaper

Here if you look closely you can see the hard water spots










I did not spend the usual amount of time on before/during photos but rather the afters.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Yours truly










I cleaned the tips with Grime Reaper then used Optimum Metal Polish









































































My favorite sealant


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for looking,
DJ


----------



## tdekany (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbup:*Beautiful work DJ!!!!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> Thanks for looking,
> DJ


This one looks like it should be in an advertisement. You took good pics.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Looks awesome!

So which is more mild?

Menzerna Super Finish 106FA via Black LC Pad @ 900-1400-900 RPM's 
or
Menzerna Power Finish 203s via White LC Pad @ 1200-1500-1200-900RPM's

I am curious how you finished off the 3 step process with what seems to be a more mild final polish vs. what you did the rest of the car with? I have 2 jet blacks that are both in good condition, just looking out for the future when I might need to polish. Seems like the lightest possible would be best at least to start.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Very nice.

How do you like the purple foamed wool pads?

I've got em, just been afraid to use em on jet black.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

It's very rare that I used it on Jet Black. This ones paint was just hard. Overall they are very nice, easy to work with and finish down decent for a wool. Thanks Ron


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> It's very rare that I used it on Jet Black. This ones paint was just hard. Overall they are very nice, easy to work with and finish down decent for a wool. Thanks Ron


How much longer do you need to work it with the next step down?
Longer or about the same as if you used lets say an orange pad?


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

ronkh said:


> How much longer do you need to work it with the next step down?
> Longer or about the same as if you used lets say an orange pad?


With the PFW I can usually work a certain product longer than say using the same with an orange pad. I have gone from PFW to white and finished down great, but I have also done PFW, then orange, then black and finished down. There is no set way as every car is different.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> With the PFW I can usually work a certain product longer than say using the same with an orange pad.* I have gone from PFW to white and finished down great, but I have also done PFW, then orange, then black and finished down. There is no set way as every car is different*.


That's my problem. If I have to 3 step polish, I'm inot the next day as well as start to get worried that I screwed something up.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

What machine are you using, Ron?


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome job!!!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> What machine are you using, Ron?


Flex


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

ronkh said:


> Flex


So when you say 3 step are you meaning..

compound/mild polish/finishing polish? or something else?

I'm trying to understand what your asking exactly. Are you not finishing down good enough or you always end up doing a 3 step when doing a correction?


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> So when you say 3 step are you meaning..
> 
> *compound/mild polish/finishing polish*? or something else?
> 
> I'm trying to understand what your asking exactly. Are you not finishing down good enough or you always end up doing a 3 step when doing a correction?


Yes.

I'm not fast enough so it takes me forever.

As well as I am trying to get a black DD as perfect as I can.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

that last few % of correction is the toughest I tell ya. I'll PM you my # so if you ever want to chat about detailing feel free to give me a buzz.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Got_Leather said:


> that last few % of correction is the toughest I tell ya. I'll PM you my # so if you ever want to chat about detailing feel free to give me a buzz.


Got the pm, thanks.

The last few % and the first step. I hate adding haze (sometimes) till I can start to clear it. Scares me till it clears, even thought I know that's what it's gonna do.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

ronkh said:


> Got the pm, thanks.
> 
> The last few % and the first step. I hate adding haze (sometimes) till I can start to clear it. Scares me till it clears, even thought I know that's what it's gonna do.


Well just keep at it. You should be able to get 95% + correction with 2 steps and your 3rd polishing step would simply add another level of gloss to the paint. It's like when I use Menzerna85rd, the paint is already corrected but I want additional gloss.


----------



## cruz.todd (Jun 1, 2010)

How much did everything cost you? Beatiful job by the way, never seen a cleaner 335


----------

